# 600 fantasy league



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey 6ers, 
Yet another NFL season is approaching! Who wants in?


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

what is this but anything w nfl i am down


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

You can count me in WHodat


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

what do u have to do to be apart


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't played in a couple of years but I'm down! Sounds like fun 2 me. Sad 2 hear all the offseason BS goin on down there. I think the league is coming down too hard on them trying to make an example outta them. Being up here in the PNW I'll start the friendly trash talk with 1 word........ BEASTQUAKE!!!!!!!! lol Subbed up and ready.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> what is this but anything w nfl i am down


wiki
_"_*Fantasy football* is an interactive, virtual competition in which people manage professional football players versus one another and that allows people to act as general managers of a pseudo-football team. The players that an individual is able to manage are professional American Football players in the National Football League. The different actions people are able to make are drafting, trading, adding/dropping players, and changing rosters. Due to the growth of the Internet, fantasy football has become far more popular in America today than ever before."


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You can count me in WHodat


I thought so! considering it was your idea lmfao!
Im gonna send D a pm asking him if he wants to join 


4X4Brat said:


> I haven't played in a couple of years but I'm down! Sounds like fun 2 me. Sad 2 hear all the offseason BS goin on down there. I think the league is coming down too hard on them trying to make an example outta them. Being up here in the PNW I'll start the friendly trash talk with 1 word........ BEASTQUAKE!!!!!!!! lol Subbed up and ready.


Welcome aboard! 
We still need to sign Drew, it'll happen soon. We are going to have a TOUGH season to say the least... but Im still optimistic  we have a killer running game, good receivers, our D isnt terrible and we have made some changes, and an elite quarterback. Being the team we are I think we can take all this bad press, negativity, setbacks and feed off of it. All this bull may make us fight that much harder as a team with more on the line than just a game,,, its in our nature... Needless to say, saints fans the "whodat nation" are going to be crunker than ever... I feel sorry for any opposing team that has to play in the dome this year


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2012)

Im in bitches.....GO BIG BLUE!!!! Im sure only Giant fans will watch the video! 

[video=youtube;GQ2mG1ugXBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ2mG1ugXBI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd like a spot if possible. I'm a huge NFL fan (Packers, so the above post makes me sad, haha), and I'm also really serious about fantasy football, have been playing for many years. You won't have to worry about me quitting mid-season or anything like that. 

What is the 6ers reference though? Is that the league name? What does it refer to? Also, what site would we use? ESPN? NFL?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I thought so! considering it was your idea lmfao!
> Im gonna send D a pm asking him if he wants to join
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> We still need to sign Drew, it'll happen soon. We are going to have a TOUGH season to say the least... but Im still optimistic  we have a killer running game, good receivers, our D isnt terrible and we have made some changes, and an elite quarterback. Being the team we are I think we can take all this bad press, negativity, setbacks and feed off of it. All this bull may make us fight that much harder as a team with more on the line than just a game,,, its in our nature... Needless to say, saints fans the "whodat nation" are going to be crunker than ever... I feel sorry for any opposing team that has to play in the dome this year


Stoner. It twas FM's idea not mine. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I'd like a spot if possible. I'm a huge NFL fan (Packers, so the above post makes me sad, haha), and I'm also really serious about fantasy football, have been playing for many years. You won't have to worry about me quitting mid-season or anything like that.
> 
> What is the 6ers reference though? Is that the league name? What does it refer to? Also, what site would we use? ESPN? NFL?



Well the 6er thing is just a group of us that hang on the club 600 thread,,, not just for 600w lights either lol its evolved into a tight group of peeps who all have different growing techniques and styles, sharing info, trials and tribulations, life stories and experiences ect... 
I thought there would be enough people in the club to complete a fantasy league, turns out even some of our american members either hate sports or just american football lol,,, so Id say we got room for some outsiders.

I have never played before but observed my older brother playing last year and the year before, it sparked my interest. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2012)

.........................................................


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

Its a lot of fun playing fantasy sports. I even played Baseball, Football and Basketball. 

whodat once you play it, you will always want to play it, especially the Football one! WTF is up with Brees

You cant spell ELITE without ELI.....lol

Peace Bros

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im in bitches.....GO BIG BLUE!!!! Im sure only Giant fans will watch the video!



bwhahaha you call that crunk????!!!!!

jkjkjk

[video=youtube;2Z7z0OMGnuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z7z0OMGnuc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

Fam, 

Need I remind you.... 49-24 
[video=youtube;fFPYhwR4xDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPYhwR4xDM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

genuity said:


> .........................................................



Ill take that as a "im in" ? lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

Need I remind you whodat....




Hey gen, ......... .. . ...... ... ... ...........

Translation for you none Dot Reading linguist: Giants are SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Need I remind you whodat....
> 
> View attachment 2252070
> 
> ...


lol

Im glad we finally joined the club!

Iv mentioned it before,,but I got to grab the lombardi at the superbowl parade. Sean decided to get off the float and walk around with it  he got swarmed by a giant crowd and was surrounded by cops... I weiseld my way through, made eye contact with sean payton and gripped it like I was about to throw the football, screaming "thank you sean thank you!!!" That was the greatest moment topping the greatest year of my life... Then mardigras started a week or so later, best mardigras ever, everyone was in black and gold.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2012)

you know im here,and them dots..........are all the ass whoopin my boys plan on doin this yr,mostly to them DAM super bowl g-men..........and them dam philly folk......and,and,and anybody who want it.

^^^^^all in fun.

jerry is not haveing this no WIN shit,this yr.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Well the 6er thing is just a group of us that hang on the club 600 thread,,, not just for 600w lights either lol its evolved into a tight group of peeps who all have different growing techniques and styles, sharing info, trials and tribulations, life stories and experiences ect...
> I thought there would be enough people in the club to complete a fantasy league, turns out even some of our american members either hate sports or just american football lol,,, so Id say we got room for some outsiders.
> 
> I have never played before but observed my older brother playing last year and the year before, it sparked my interest.
> ...


Ahh ok, right on. 

But what site were you planning on using? I recommend ESPN. It probably has the best fantasy setup in my opinion.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

genuity said:


> you know im here,and them dots..........are all the ass whoopin my boys plan on doin this yr,mostly to them DAM super bowl g-men..........and them dam philly folk......and,and,and anybody who want it.
> 
> ^^^^^all in fun.
> 
> jerry is not haveing this no WIN shit,this yr.


Alrighty, welcome G 


smok3h said:


> Ahh ok, right on.
> 
> But what site were you planning on using? I recommend ESPN. It probably has the best fantasy setup in my opinion.


Cool, thanks for the suggestion. 

How many teams do you all want to have? not too many, but not too little.... just right lol.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 12, 2012)

Why don't you start with 12, that way there's room for more people to join the league. 

I prefer 10 teams personally, but 12 works good too. I wouldn't go above 12 teams though.

edit: actually, now that I think about it, maybe it would make more sense to start with 10 teams, and that way if more people want to join you could expand it to 12 (that is of course if they join before we draft).


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol
> 
> Im glad we finally joined the club!
> 
> Iv mentioned it before,,but I got to grab the lombardi at the superbowl parade. Sean decided to get off the float and walk around with it  he got swarmed by a giant crowd and was surrounded by cops... I weiseld my way through, made eye contact with sean payton and gripped it like I was about to throw the football, screaming "thank you sean thank you!!!" That was the greatest moment topping the greatest year of my life... Then mardigras started a week or so later, best mardigras ever, everyone was in black and gold.



Is there a pic like these with Philip Rivers holding a Super Bowl Trophy????

I dont think so, Charger fans, I love watching them thinking they will win the Super Bowl and then choke the opportunity away! As always! lol Glad we got Eli from the Chargers and gave them that stiff Rivers. Oh wasnt Brees a Charger too..hahahaha poor Charger fans! BC


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is there a pic like these with Philip Rivers holding a Super Bowl Trophy????
> 
> I dont think so, Charger fans, I love watching them thinking they will win the Super Bowl and then choke the opportunity away! As always! lol Glad we got Eli from the Chargers and gave them that stiff Rivers. Oh wasnt Brees a Charger too..hahahaha poor Charger fans! BC


Fuck off. Ass. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah brees was a charger, fresh off of shoulder surgery.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2012)

10-12 teams sounds good to me. 
Like I said, Iv never played before.... Do we need a commissioner or something? 
Smok3h, I guess you seem to have the most exp with this, care to take the reins?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> 10-12 teams sounds good to me.
> Like I said, Iv never played before.... Do we need a commissioner or something?
> Smok3h, I guess you seem to have the most exp with this, care to take the reins?


I, 2nd that....


----------



## BA142 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd like to join if there is still room.... if not that's ok

I've been playing fantasy football/basketball for 3 years i'm pretty familiar with it. Won my football league last year


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2012)

BA142 said:


> I'd like to join if there is still room.... if not that's ok
> 
> I've been playing fantasy football/basketball for 3 years i'm pretty familiar with it. Won my football league last year



Welcome aboard then 

Most anyone is welcome to join, douchebag trolls are an exception. This is meant to be fun


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like we got Drew Brees for the next 5 years 

[video=youtube;2dKHdAwB9Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dKHdAwB9Ho[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jul 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Welcome aboard then
> 
> Most anyone is welcome to join, douchebag trolls are an exception. This is meant to be fun



Nice 

What kind of league are you thinking about putting together? Roto or head to head? ESPN, Yahoo, NFL.com, etc...? 

I vote for head to head...and i'm cool with any of the sites. I did yahoo last year and ESPN the year before, they're both pretty simple to manage.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 15, 2012)

drew brees got that nice contract and i can't wait for this years season


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 15, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Nice
> 
> What kind of league are you thinking about putting together? Roto or head to head? ESPN, Yahoo, NFL.com, etc...?
> 
> I vote for head to head...and i'm cool with any of the sites. I did yahoo last year and ESPN the year before, they're both pretty simple to manage.


I like Head to Head match ups cause its your team vs another. I will play both but I vote Head to Head.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 15, 2012)

i vote head to head much more competitive


----------



## smok3h (Jul 22, 2012)

Head to Head.

At least that's what I prefer.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 22, 2012)

Pre-Season right around the corner


----------



## smok3h (Jul 22, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Pre-Season right around the corner


Word that.

Training Camp starts this week! Exciting teams are near!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 24, 2012)

pre season starts soon get ur ntoes ready


----------



## BA142 (Jul 26, 2012)

Glad everyone is down with H2H, Roto sucks lol


----------



## upall (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to be in


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

fuck yea hth is the fucking way to go


----------



## BA142 (Aug 2, 2012)

So is OP setting up the league? We should probably get things started soon so we aren't scrambling before the first game of the regular season


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 3, 2012)

is it a ppr league


----------

